# MARTIN 0% for 12 months @ Long-McQuade May 1-31



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Well this has been Long Overdue !
Any Guitar $799. & up
I am in !

www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Before just looking at the financing, you might want to go shopping for price first. If the 0% is attractive, there are CC companies that will give you the first year free.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Before just looking at the financing, you might want to go shopping for price first. If the 0% is attractive, there are CC companies that will give you the first year free.


Maybe I live a sheltered life but I have never seen where a credit card company does anything for free. Do tell.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

I know for sure THE BRICK does things for free.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> Maybe I live a sheltered life but I have never seen where a credit card company does anything for free. Do tell.


I'd like to hear more about that, too. Banks and CC companies don't make billions every quarter by doing things for free. Please, steadly, tell us more. 

I suspect there will be no further discussion, as he discovers he's fallen for yet another marketing pitch. No wonder he's so anti-marketing, he's the biggest victim of it I've ever seen.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Larry said:


> Well this has been Long Overdue !
> Any Guitar $799. & up
> I am in !
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com



I can't play acoustic worth a shit, but am determined to rectify that this year. I like my Yamaha LL6, but have been playing around with the idea of getting a Martin or Gibson acoustic. I made it through Gibson Month without buying, but now you post this. I hate you.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are thinking about a Martin I would strongly suggest the standard series: D18, 28, 35 etc. The prices will just keep going up so might as well get it done now; I’m glad that I got mine when I did.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> If you are thinking about a Martin I would strongly suggest the standard series: D18, 28, 35 etc. The prices will just keep going up so might as well get it done now; I’m glad that I got mine when I did.



I want American made with a gloss finish, but am not set on a particular series. It would be a stupid purchase right now, but as you said prices are only going to keep going up.

ETA: Looking at the Martin website now it seems that many of the models that I would consider have Richlite fretboards. I am not completely against the idea of Richlite, but I am not 100% certain I want to for out that kind of money only to end up with a Richlite fretboard.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'm starting to think I would have been better off grabbing a Gibby acoustic during Gibson Month. I wish I could stand the pick guard on the J-35 as there are a bunch of them available used. But that guard is fugly.

I am seriously considering having one of these brought in for me to try:

Gibson - J15 Modern Classic Acoustic/Electric - Natural


Speaking of used, there is a D-28 in Guelph for $2499.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

ROBERT 1950 !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Check out the used D28 in Guelph. Find out what year it is and make sure that it has lots of saddle height and not heading for a reset.

Regardless of whether you prefer Martin over Gibson the difference in sound between them is huge so play a lot of them because that difference might eliminate one brand or the other.

I’ve never played one of the Martin richlite guitars that I liked and I went through a few of them when I was looking for a cheaper guitar.

Moreover, I’ve never played a Gibson acoustic that I felt inclined to buy whereas with my HD28V I had no intention of buying anything when I went into the store but realized when I played it that I had to buy the fucker even though they wanted 5k for it. Fortunately I was able to get them down to 4K.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Check out the used D28 in Guelph. Find out what year it is and make sure that it has lots of saddle height and not heading for a reset.
> 
> Regardless of whether you prefer Martin over Gibson the difference in sound between them is huge so play a lot of them because that difference might eliminate one brand or the other.
> 
> ...


Third row from the bottom, on the right side:

Store Specials - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


There is also a D21 available at the Bloor store for about $2600.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

D 28 @ Guelph, sn: 1785274 dates it to 2013.

There's a nice Martin J 40 here in Guitars For Sale, that's worth considering.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Check them out.

The 21 and 28 might have different bracing (straight v scalloped) and the 21 might be 1&3/4 nut width.

Unless you find a Gibson that you really like I’d suggest a standard series Martin as I mentioned before.

I was at a jam today and my HD28V had way more power than the Seagulls, Taylors and one of the composite neck Martins that were there. It wasn’t a contest to see who had the loudest guitar just that the 18s, 28s, 35s and so on really lay it down if you like their sound and they fit your playing style.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

My problem with Martin guitars is I’ve never played one that had a humbucker I liked.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> My problem with Martin guitars is I’ve never played one that had a humbucker I liked.


Do you own a drill?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I'd like to hear more about that, too. Banks and CC companies don't make billions every quarter by doing things for free. Please, steadly, tell us more.
> 
> I suspect there will be no further discussion, as he discovers he's fallen for yet another marketing pitch. No wonder he's so anti-marketing, he's the biggest victim of it I've ever seen.


I've had a credit card introductory offer where I received 6 months interest free on amounts transferred from another account. #2 As long as I pay off my monthly balance within 30 days (which I do) its interest free. 
And after I've built up enough points I get quite a lot coming back to me in the form of gift cards and other rewards. I pay no yearly fees. 
If you do it right its pretty much free.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Check out the used D28 in Guelph. Find out what year it is and make sure that it has lots of saddle height and not heading for a reset.
> 
> .


Or if it looks like its headed for a reset, negotiate with the price of a reset built in. Many of them need a reset eventually. If you're buying an older one chances are better you'll need one. Once its been done you'll probably never have to worry about it again. Especially if its a non adjustable truss rod, which is the way they should be.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Larry says the 28 in Guelph dates to 2013 A.D. so it should have an adjustable truss rod. Chances are that it’s stable or McQuades likely wouldn’t have taken it on used although you’d still want to check it. I have a 2012 18 and a 2011 35; the TR hasn’t needed to be adjusted since they were set up when I got them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I've had a credit card introductory offer where I received 6 months interest free on amounts transferred from another account. #2 As long as I pay off my monthly balance within 30 days (which I do) its interest free.
> And after I've built up enough points I get quite a lot coming back to me in the form of gift cards and other rewards. I pay no yearly fees.
> If you do it right its pretty much free.



Yeah same here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Larry says the 28 in Guelph dates to 2013 A.D. so it should have an adjustable truss rod. Chances are that it’s stable or McQuades likely wouldn’t have taken it on used although you’d still want to check it. I have a 2012 18 and a 2011 35; the TR hasn’t needed to be adjusted since they were set up when I got them.



The tech at my local L&M is a good friend of mine. Their used stuff comes with a warranty, which you can extend, and I also have him to take care of anything I need.

That being said, maybe I should learn to play acoustic properly before spending that kind of dough on one.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A good Martin guitar will see you to the end of your days and motivate you to progress with it because the sound of them is god damn awesome. Buy it once and done. They hold their value too; I could likely get what I paid for my D18 back in 2012. Sometimes I just hit a big fat open chord on one of mine and listen to it thinking holy fuck this is a great guitar.

Maybe see what they'll give you for the Marshall rig.

Or maybe look for a used post 2012 D18; they are a great guitar too and very consistent.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> Yeah same here.


Not the same as carrying a purchase interest free for a year, as was suggested. If you don't pay the balance, you pay the interest.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Not the same as carrying a purchase interest free for a year, as was suggested. If you don't pay the balance, you pay the interest.



But if you pay the balance you are fine.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> But if you *pay the balance* you are fine.


How is that the same as financing something OVER A YEAR and paying 0% interest?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> How is that the same as financing something OVER A YEAR and paying 0% interest?



If you pay your credit card bill every month you do not pay interest. If you make the monthly payments on a piece of gear over the course of a year you will pay off the principle without ever being charged interest. Interest would only apply if you failed to make a payment.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> If you pay your credit card bill every month you do not pay interest. If you make the monthly payments on a piece of gear over the course of a year you will pay off the principle without ever being charged interest. Interest would only apply if you failed to make a payment.


What credit card is that? Because I've never seen one like that. It is possibly a CC from a retailer that has a special deal on purchases from them and only them?

I've had numerous CC's with numerous financial institutions, and they all charge interest if you don't pay the balance by the due date. Any balance carried forward is charged interest - and at pretty high rates by today's standards. Cash advances are charged interest from the moment you take them out. Paying minimum payments only does not free you from interest charges, it just keeps the CC off your back. 

You should probably check your contract and statements. I doubt you're carrying purchases interest-free for a year if you're only making minimum payments.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> What credit card is that? Because I've never seen one like that. It is possibly a CC from a retailer that has a special deal on purchases from them and only them?
> 
> I've had numerous CC's with numerous financial institutions, and they all charge interest if you don't pay the balance by the due date.


That is exactly what I am saying - pay your balance by the time it is due and you pay no interest.



> You should probably check your contract and statements. I doubt you're carrying purchases interest-free for a year if you're only making minimum payments.


I never said a word about minimum payments.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> That is exactly what I am saying - pay your balance by the time it is due and you pay no interest.
> 
> I never said a word about minimum payments.


And that's what I'm saying. With the L&M deal, you get a year to pay the balance without accumulating interest. The second post in this thread indicated you could do that with a CC. Which you seemed to support with this statement:



colchar said:


> If you make the *monthly payments* on a piece of gear over the course of a year you will pay off the principle without ever being charged interest. Interest would only apply if you failed to make a *payment*.


So by 'monthly payments' and 'payment', you meant the balance. I would refer to those as paying the balance and not monthly payments. But that's just me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> And that's what I'm saying. With the L&M deal, you get a year to pay the balance without accumulating interest. The second post in this thread indicated you could do that with a CC. Which you seemed to support with this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> So by 'monthly payments' and 'payment', you meant the balance. I would refer to those as paying the balance and not monthly payments. But that's just me.



At 0% interest so long as you make your monthly payments you can pay for a piece of gear from L&M over the course of a year without incurring interest. That is the deal - make monthly payments and we won't charge you interest. The 12 monthly payments cover your entire balance so that is what they are saying - pay the balance by the time it is due (in this case a year later) and we will not charge interest.

And for the record, some credit cards do that too. I have three Mastercards and an AMEX card. Two of my Mastercards are through CTFS and with my Black card you can make purchases over a set amount at any store/chain they own, spread the payments out, and not pay interest. If you make a purchase from $200-$499 you can pay the balance over 12 payments. If you make a purchase of $500 or more you can pay the balance over 24 payments. In both situations, there is no fee and no interest. I know that is true of my World Elite card, and think it is also true with the other card that I have with them. If not, it is definitely true with their three levels of Triangle cards and they still let you collect CT money when doing that!

Financing | Triangle


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

17 days to go, anybody buy a Martin to take advantage of the 0% x 12 months for $799. & over.

I would think they should get a lot of Martin orders, or on the spot inventory purchases.

I fancy the 2019 D-28 Modern Deluxe. $5399. & 13% Ont. tax = 12 monthly payments of $508.40

That's Do-able !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Larry said:


> 17 days to go, anybody buy a Martin to take advantage of the 0% x 12 months for $799. & over.
> 
> I would think they should get a lot of Martin orders, or on the spot inventory purchases.
> 
> ...


With the exchange as low as it is, you can do better for pricing and if you happen to be there for a couple of days you can save the tax on $1000.00 worth of that guitar for every person with you. I am all for supporting local business but not when it costs me 100's of dollars. Going to the USA is not for everyone but for those who can and want to, there are considerable savings, especially on high ticket items. L & M just isn't big enough compared to the large USA dealers to match them.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My wife was shopping at Michaels. The North Van L&M is across the street so I naturally wandered over there to browse. I almost walked out with one of these.

Martin Guitars - GPCPA4 Grand Performance Cutaway Acoustic/Electric Guitar

The neck was to die for and it had that Martin sound. My car will be paid off in July. It was mighty tempting. Then I remembered I had just paid a $5,900 tax bill so I had no cushion. When you work for yourself no cushion is very scary.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That’s pretty much exactly what I paid for a D18 new in 2012.

The standard series, 18, 28 and 35 are kinda getting out of reach for price now.

Going back to what I was saying before; if you’re gonna buy one do it because they’re not likely to get any cheaper.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was in L&M earlier today and tried some acoustics - Gibson J-15, J-35, J-45, and Martin D-28 as well as something from their Road Series. The D-28 sounded the best with the J-45 a very close second. Of the two, the J-45 was easier to play though so I think if I was going to buy a high end acoustic I would go for the J-45.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

LAST DAY for 0% x 12 months.

Until May 2020 .


----------

